# Local Kansas arborist dies in Texas.



## lawrencetreeman (Nov 12, 2012)

Man dies while cutting down tree at SFA - KTRE.com | Lufkin and Nacogdoches, Texas


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 13, 2012)

That is my worse nightmare. Poor guy.


----------

